# You just gotta see this 1



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Read the for sale part.toro snow blower


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

major spell check failure there. I'd give that person $50 for spelling and grammar lessons


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't see no sails on it


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

I thinck he spels reel god


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I like that Briggs and Stratton on the side that says "by Tecumseh".
This guy sure knows what he's selling.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

I'd give him the $400 for it if he agreed to come and clean my driveway with it every time it snows for the next 10 years.

Oh, and I live in Canada...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

it just floors me that when they took the pics of the engine. it said that one. and they plug it as a BRIGGS. it does look like it been rode hard, and put away wet also.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not so sure about that _"put away wet"_. Kind off looks from the locations of rust it might get stored outside a bit. 
Sad condition for a nice machine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'm not so sure about that _"put away wet"_. Kind off looks from the locations of rust it might get stored outside a bit.
> Sad condition for a nice machine.


 did you get that e-mail I sent you there BROTHER FROG???


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

762mm said:


> I'd give him the $400 for it if he agreed to come and clean my driveway with it every time it snows for the next 10 years.
> 
> Oh, and I live in Canada...


Yes, but we would send out an APB from this side of the border, to not let him back in.....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes I did Todd. Been looking at it all day. Why does it have to be on the other side of the state ??
.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

even if it seems far. it is not for the state of Wisconsin. there BROTHER FROG.


----------

